# Livery Yards - Siston/Bitton/Wick/Pucklechurch and surrounding



## Apache1 (9 April 2016)

Any yards in these areas that you would recommend or ones you would avoid? I've noticed that Springwater has space, not heard good things in the past but my understanding is the yard is now ran by someone else - anyone know? 

Any other yards? Would go further towards Westerleigh for the right yard. Has to be all year turn out, or at the least a turnout in school/round pen etc when weather is really bad. Off road riding, or at least quiet short distance to bridle paths. No rough handling yards as would need part livery and some so called horse experts have made my blood boil with the way they bully horses


----------



## miss_c (13 April 2016)

There's Kathy Hooper's yard.. she advertises on Facebook in the 'NEW' Bristol & South West Horse Information Group.  There's also Westerleigh Stables in Westerleigh and Wapley Stables.  Some around that area I would avoid, feel free to PM me if you want to know.


----------



## Apache1 (14 April 2016)

will do thanks


----------



## miss_c (16 April 2016)

Apache1 I tried to reply to you but your inbox is full!


----------



## Apache1 (16 April 2016)

miss_c said:



			Apache1 I tried to reply to you but your inbox is full!
		
Click to expand...

I had some hiding, should be able to send now


----------



## Double_choc_lab (16 April 2016)

I know those areas well. Not many part livery around there. As Miss C said Kathy Hooper at Abson does part. The yard on Syston do morning stables but not sure if they do evening ones.  Spring water did change hands a few years ago and haven't heard bad things since the change. Can't think of any who have off road riding in that area but there are a few on quieter roads than others. I expect between us miss c and I know most of the yards.


----------



## Apache1 (17 April 2016)

Kathy's doesn't have enough grazing and really put off by the busy road you have to go on to access any bridleways. Only looking for help in the mornings, of course this won't be a problem until autumn if they offer 24/7 turnout during the summer. Would be rug change and turn out when they are stabled.


----------



## TBmum (30 April 2016)

Following with interest. I'm looking around this area and nearer to Winterbourne and yate too.  X


----------



## Apache1 (1 May 2016)

I would go as far as Winterbourne or Westerleigh, just nothing suitable about. The good yards manage to keep their clients so unless a horse gets sold spaces never come up


----------



## tallywhacker (19 June 2016)

Kendleshire? Stuart manns? Think he has a big wait list though.


----------



## tallywhacker (19 June 2016)

Ketches hill in abson. But not sure who runs it or what it's like these days x


----------

